# Hgh norditropin dosage help?



## Joem367 (8 mo ago)

Dear peeps I have been on norditropin for nearly 4 months and have lost Fat but I started at 2iu first month and upped it to 2.5iu second month and 4iu till now but I am thinking of dropping it to 3iu as I don’t see much difference and am worried about my heart growing as I have been reading mixed reviews about hgh making your organs grow etc. I inject first thing then go for a light jog/run for 45 mins then eat and go weight training an hour or 2 later. Is there anything I am doing wrong is there anything wrong with injecting and running afterwards for heart issues? How long shall
I carry on using the hgh to get really shredded my diet is 80% ok most of the time shall I throw in some Anavar? plz advise thank you


----------



## Joem367 (8 mo ago)

Any advice would help please thank you


----------

